# What frame bag do you have and why?



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

Beginning Bikepacker here and trying to decide on which Frame bag to buy. Looking for some insight from people that have been using whatever brand bag they have. There are a lot of bag makers out there in the USA and all seem to be made great. What Frame Bag do you have and why do you love it, hate it and wish it had or didn't have? Thanks ahead of time for reply's.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bavass said:


> Beginning Bikepacker here and trying to decide on which Frame bag to buy. Looking for some insight from people that have been using whatever brand bag they have. There are a lot of bag makers out there in the USA and all seem to be made great. What Frame Bag do you have and why do you love it, hate it and wish it had or didn't have? Thanks ahead of time for reply's.


I've had 4 frame bags.

JPaks custom framepack for my Salsa Spearfish - because it was reasonably priced, could be delivered in a timely manner, was local to me, and Joe is awesome
JPaks custom framepack for my carbon hardtail - ditto, also fits 2 of my other bikes due to similar geometry
Surly Strangle-Check - fits my Crosscheck and my touring bike, was immediately available, and is well built (by Revelate Designs)
Revelate Designs Tangle Bag - immediately available, just enough space for day trips, and well built

I like all of them. Personally, unless you have an off the shelf option for your frame, I'd work with a local, well-reputed bag maker.


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for reply. I do a lot of research before I buy and have been buying things all fall and winter long trying to get ready for Spring bikepacking in Va. I want a good frame bag that will last. I have been looking at Revelate Designs ( I have their other bags), Rogue Panda and Wanderlust (which is in Va) and make a nice bag. Friend of mine just bought one for his fat bike.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I have an Oveja Negra bag that was made for the Framed MN fatty and I liked it so much I've used it on my summer rides despite the fact it looks odd for those frames. I am now using it with my On-One Fatty Trail, where it is likely to stay. I would follow the advice given above, there are lots of options out there but locally sourced goods are usually best. I will be getting another bag hopefully this spring for those summer rides.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I personally don't run a frame bag. My frame is a little small and I prefer to run 2 water bottles vs frame bag. The 2 bottle cages work well for me on long day rides where I carry 100oz in my pack and 46oz on the bike. For bikepacking I use a handlebar bag and seatbag for my main gear. Camelbak Mule for water and misc gear. Those bags were off the shelf from Rogue Panda.

To this set-up I have added a downtube bag from Rogue Panda as well. I have not used it yet however. That will be where I put tubes & tools that normally carry in my pack on day rides.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The lower the center of gravity, the better. All of my heavy gear goes in my frame bag for this reason, saving as much lightweight layers, sleeping bag, etc. for handlebar and seat bags. Frame bags are inherently more stable than seat bags and handlebar bags, which have more of a tendency to move around when loaded. I consider a frame bag to be the foundation of my packing system.

I have frame bags from Revelate, Rogue Panda and Oveja Negra. I would highly recommend any of these companies. Another thing to consider with frame bags is that the zipper is the most likely failure point over time. Revelate has recently addressed this with a new zipper surrounded by a stretchy fabric that alleviates stress on the zipper when opening/closing. However, another option is to eliminate the zipper entirely and go with a 'rolltop' design, such as the one that Rogue Panda now offers. I have one and really like it.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I have one Salsa and one Surly, both made by Revelate. I got them because they were "off the shelf" and could get them with my discount at work. Quality is top notch and would highly recommend them, and the Ranger, if they hit your bike. The only draw of a custom bag for me is being able to make small changes to the layout and add custom touches. I actually want a customer J-paks frame bag with a Remora down tube bag, but don't quite NEED it right now.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

the rolltop design is interesting 

another useful feature can be a horizontal divider, cos items tend to move to the bottom of the bag


----------



## vernachelly (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a Surly(revelate), Oveja Negra (super wedgie), and 2 Rogue Panda frame bags. For the money, I think the best value around is the Rogue Panda frame bags. The quality is top notch and the turn around for custom made gear is relatively short. Also, you don't have to fiddle around with trying to make a tracing of your frame, you just need to snap a few photos and send them off to Rogue Panda and a few weeks later you have a perfectly fitting frame bag.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

vernachelly said:


> I have a Surly(revelate), Oveja Negra (super wedgie), and 2 Rogue Panda frame bags. For the money, I think the best value around is the Rogue Panda frame bags. The quality is top notch and the turn around for custom made gear is relatively short. Also, you don't have to fiddle around with trying to make a tracing of your frame, you just need to snap a few photos and send them off to Rogue Panda and a few weeks later you have a perfectly fitting frame bag.


Fully agreed. Can't say enough good things about Rogue Panda, the quality of their products and the ease of their custom-ordering process.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Another vote for Rogue Panda. Great price, great communication and a fantastic product!
Don't have frame bag from them yet as I'm getting a new bike this year.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words about Rogue Panda, guys. I feel self-conscious when I read stuff like this, because our communication and lead time aren't up to my standards right now. But 2017 is going to be a much better year for us in that regard.

We got rid of backorders on items other than framebags, which will help us work a lot more efficiently. And it will free up more of my time to be responsive to emails. We should even be able to reach my perpetual goal of one-week lead times for framebags, eventually - right now we still have backorders from 2016 to fill. Maybe by February we'll be doing next-week framebags.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Definitely custom for the frame pack, love my RP, definitely roll top for the next one.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

With all the love for Rogue Panda, I will definitely be putting in an order this year for a framebag. Sounds like a great bag, from an awesome company, something I can truly appreciate. 🤘👍

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Nick - I'll probably be ordering a few more thing from you soon. :thumbsup:

Here's a pic of my rolltop frame bag from RP:


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Rogue Panda makes fantastic things.
But... I am a DIY person and build all of my own frame bags.


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

I am looking hard at Rogue Panda, and I really like the idea of the bag being custom made to fit my bike. I think it can utilize space better this way. Now to deiced on roll-top or zipper? I like the idea of the roll top cause you can tighten the sides up and have less bulge. However the idea of having a divider is nice to that I would think help things from settling in the bottom of the bag and causing any bulge. 

Sorry if this gets posted twice. First time it didn't show up in thread.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Nick
Do you have a bag specific to new salsa mukluk?


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Nick
> Do you have a bag specific to new salsa mukluk?


Every frame bag from Rogue Panda is custom. Take a picture per instructions on the site and then send it to Nick.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Rogue Panda!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

grubetown said:


> Every frame bag from Rogue Panda is custom. Take a picture per instructions on the site and then send it to Nick.


Yep! Instructions are here so you don't have to go looking:

How to Order a Custom Bag ? Rogue Panda Designs


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I ran across another option that's seems too good to be true. I have no idea of the quality, but the price is very nice. I may have to check it out, but it may also be that the other bags suggested here are better designed or are higher quality. Uraltour has a bikepack set that seems very reasonable. They also have some pogies, but I don't know the price on those as yet. I did find a thread here, but it included no solid reviews, just members stating they were interested. None of those that had one gave any sort of long term review. There is also an embroidery option for 10 dollars more if you want to personalize.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I've got a stock Salsa frame bag for my Mukluk which was made by Revelate. I've got custom frame bags from Bedrock and Rogue Panda. All of them fit really well and are very well made. If there isn't a bag made specifically for your bike I would definitely get a custom bag made.

I would get a frame bag with a zipper because I think they are way easier to use. If I wore the zipper out then I would think about getting a roll top for the next one.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> I ran across another option that's seems too good to be true. I have no idea of the quality, but the price is very nice. I may have to check it out, but it may also be that the other bags suggested here are better designed or are higher quality. Uraltour has a bikepack set that seems very reasonable. They also have some pogies, but I don't know the price on those as yet. I did find a thread here, but it included no solid reviews, just members stating they were interested. None of those that had one gave any sort of long term review. There is also an embroidery option for 10 dollars more if you want to personalize.


My 2 cents on the uraltour bags:

1) The fabric is burly (600D), although not as water resistant as Xpac. I wouldn't expect any fabric failures.

2) The zippers look like #8 zips. That could be problematic. We recently switched our side pockets from #8's to #10's - even for that application we decided #10 was worth it. And main framebag zips take a lot more stress than side pockets.

3) Embroidery is cool. I wonder if they have an industrial embroidery machine in-house. We've been doing some customization with heat pressed vinyl and that's been working out well.

4) Another brand using photos to design bags! I figured that would happen sooner or later, it just makes too much sense not to do it that way. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

NickSmolinske said:


> 2) The zippers look like #8 zips. That could be problematic. We recently switched our side pockets from #8's to #10's - even for that application we decided #10 was worth it. And main framebag zips take a lot more stress than side pockets.


Nick, can you please be more specific about this #8 and #10?
I have no idea what that means (and I work for YKK lol)


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

I use a Large Tangle Bag. I had a full size bag for a couple years, but I needed more water bottle space, just having an extra 2 liters of water means the world. 

I am not one of those riders who has a home to go back to. Had my chance when I retired from the Army in 2004, but I decided to go riding instead of going home. So I live on my bike, riding around Europe, North Africa and Asia.

Sometimes there is no spot for me to get water.

The chance presented it self really well for me. I was in a Bike shop in Germany buying some new bolts for my low rider. The bike mechanic working there said he wanted a bag from Revelate just like mine. I started telling him that it you go long trips deep into the bush but with only 6 liters of water it can limit your time on how long you can stay before you need to find water.

He told me that he just does weekend trips and always stays at camp sites with water. 

Out of left field he said I will trade you my bag, 2 bottle cages and 2 one liter bottles for your bag.

Well I do not like spending my money, pretty darn cheap person and I love seeing my Army retirement check grow in the bank. LOL I took that deal very fast.

I bet me and that man could have argued about who got a better deal, I certainly feel that I came out on top.

Even saw the guy again this past summer, he was doing the Camino. I decided to ride with him for a couple days. He thought that was crazy that I had nothing to do, no place to go as long I could just ride. He too thinks he got the better deal. LOL

Pick you bag for how you ride and where you ride.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

ciquta said:


> Nick, can you please be more specific about this #8 and #10?
> I have no idea what that means (and I work for YKK lol)


It's just the size, I'm pretty sure it's the width of the coil in millimeters.

#5 is common for stuff like sleeping bags and jackets. #8 is traditionally used for backpacks and the like. #10 is the largest coil zip made. Popular for luggage and high wear applications.

The difference between 8 and 10 is larger than it seems like it should be, because the coils are a lot thicker and the sliders get a lot bigger. 5 and 8 are more alike than 10 and 8.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

A couple years ago I got a beautiful blue Mountain Smith lumbar pack that had the smaller zipper size 8, I returned it and got a standard black bag with the larger 10. I had an earlier lumber bag, the Cairn, that had the smaller zipper and I popped it off from over packing the bag. I've never had that issue with the larger zipper and I still over pack the bag.

Thanks for your 0.02 on the UltraTour bags Nick, that will help me make a better future decision.


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

NickSmolinske said:


> My 2 cents on the uraltour bags:
> 
> 3) Embroidery is cool. I wonder if they have an industrial embroidery machine in-house. We've been doing some customization with heat pressed vinyl and that's been working out well.


I didn't order custom embroidery but each bag has an embroided logo on it. The logo is on a smaller piece of fabric that is sewn onto the larger bag. I would guess they don't have an in-house machine but rather an easy source for something similar to the logo they would sew in.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I am waiting for my new Ortlieb frame pack ... Can't wait to come. Maybe in March. Will tell you more later.


----------



## Biggus Duckus (Apr 5, 2016)

Apidura full frame. Lightweight, perfect size and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I got the Revelate/Surly bag sized to perfectly fit my Troll. Like it a lot, and I now have a few other pieces of Revelate gear. Because I knew it was made with my frame in mind, I didn't really shop around at the custom offerings.

I don't know if it's waterproof. I think not, although current Revelate frame bags look like they have some waterproofing, so maybe. There's a port for a water line, but I found it to be impossible to fit the bite valve through, so it can be tricky to set up a water pouch without some spilling.

But that's my only concern. It seems very sturdy, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have two frame bags and one half frame.

1 Banjo Bros
1 Blackburn
1 Surly by Revelate

Of the 3 the Revelate has the nicest finish, but the Blackburn will surprise you, it is a clever pack when fully unzipped to fill the frame area.


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

I went with Rogue Panda. Bag should be mailed out this week sometime. Had a 2-3 week lead time and this is week 3. Once I get the Frame bag I will post a picture of the set up. I am looking forward to getting the bag and start trying to figure where I am going to put everything.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

bavass said:


> snip....What Frame Bag do you have and why do you love it, hate it and wish it had or didn't have? .....snip


The three that I've owned. I'll prolly stick with Becker for now as I like his work. 
1. Epic Revelate by Eric---->Local 
2. Bedrock by Andrew------> Custom 
3. Becker by Tupper------>Local and smaller.


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


>


Mr. Pink, Is that an Old Man Mountain front rack on your bike? How do you like the front rack vs handlebar bag? I'm new to bike packing (haven't been yet, first trip this summer) and debating to go with either a handlebar bag or rack. Since I've never been on a bike pack trip, just looking at all the set up's, seems most riders go with the handlebar setup. What is the steering like with all the weight on the handlebars?

Thanks for your input


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^You probably won't notice the weight as much not being able to see your front wheel, but in any case you will get used to it quickly. You will mostly just notice the whole bike is a bit heavier and less responsive, but will roll through obstacles without as much steering input needed.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

cmon4day said:


> Mr. Pink, Is that an Old Man Mountain front rack on your bike? How do you like the front rack vs handlebar bag? I'm new to bike packing (haven't been yet, first trip this summer) and debating to go with either a handlebar bag or rack. Since I've never been on a bike pack trip, just looking at all the set up's, seems most riders go with the handlebar setup. What is the steering like with all the weight on the handlebars?
> 
> Thanks for your input


I'm not Mr. Pink, but I will say that I've moved from a two rack set-up to a hybrid bikepacking set-up with a handlebar roll, frame bag, and a rear rack (and sometimes a couple of Anything cages). My front rack made it difficult to mount my headlight, which was designed to mount at the crown. And while I loved my OMM front rack, I didn't really use it much when I was not on an extended trip, but I also never bothered to take it off. In addition to complicating my light set-up, it created an issue when I tried to use the bike racks on the bus during my commute.

Now I use a handlebar roll, and when I come home, it comes off easily, and my bike is right back in commuter mode.

Functionally the difference for me was that the front rack was able to hold much more than the handlebar roll. The bulk of my gear used to go on the front rack. If you want to carry a bunch of stuff, that's a plus, but I'm always trying to get my gear pared down to something reasonable, and being able to carry panniers front and rear isn't that helpful if you're trying to lighten the load.

I have also considered that there are trips I would like to take that involve boxing up my bike and flying somewhere. I have S & S couplers and a bag to put my bike in, but the more hardware, the tighter the fit, so having softer, less breakable options is nice. I haven't tried to get my rear rack packed with the bike, but I'd be really worried about front and rear racks.

Right now if you factor in the two Anything cages I sometimes use on the fork, the handlebar roll, the frame bag, and the rear rack and panniers, I don't think I've lost much capacity, but I have ditched the rack, and there are more configuration options depending on how much gear I need to take. It's easy enough to ditch the anything cages if I don't need them, or to get rid of the frame bag and put an anything cage in the frame triangle or to just use a handlebar roll and two panniers if that makes the most sense for a given trip. So no front rack means a little lighter and a little less hassle, but I still have ways to get that capacity back if I need it.


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Rob E. Thanks for your insight, obvious from experience. The trip I'm planning this summer is the Idaho Hot Springs Tour. Were going to be on the trail for 17 days. I'm going to use my old 2000 Marin Pine Mountain hard tail. From what I've read and researched, mostly from guys on this forum, my tentative set up is a custom frame bag, from either phantom or panda, under down tube bag from panda, seat bag, a top tube bag, and either a handlebar bag or a OMM rack. I guess it depends upon what I have left to carry after I fill up the other bags. Anyway, thanks again for your valuable input.


----------

